

Super Mario Bros Crossover - Flash Game - pathik
http://supermariobroscrossover.com/

======
BoppreH
I do love playing these, Kongregate is one of my bookmarks, but I don't think
HN is the place.

Unless it's about a very interesting take on the Game of Life, I don't think
Flash games belong here.

------
singer
Epic.

